# Frage zur "for - Schleife"



## Mane123 (2. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade auf folgende for - Schleife gestoßen:

for (File datei: dateien)

wobei dateien ein Array vom Typ File ist.

Was bedeutet denn der ":"?

Viele Grüße


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Apr 2010)

Mane123 hat gesagt.:


> Was bedeutet denn der ":"?





> When you see the colon ( : ) read it as “in.”


The For-Each Loop


----------



## StrikeTom (2. Apr 2010)

Das ist glaube ich eine erweiterte for-Schleife.
Hier (Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 12 Datenstrukturen und Algorithmen) müsste stehen was du suchst.
Viele Grüße


----------



## luna (2. Apr 2010)

Das ist glaubs einfach die vereinfachte Schreibweise der normalen for-Schleife. Du iterierst also über den ganzen Array "dateien" und machst etwas mit allen "datei".


----------



## LP_SE (2. Apr 2010)

Das ist praktisch wie, als würdest du eine for-Schleife benutzen, um einmal über das Array zu gehen (ob mit oder ohne Iteration)
Ausgeschrieben also:

```
for(int i=0; i<dateien.length(); i++) {
    File datei = dateien[i];
    //Hier kommt hin, was in der anderen Schleife auch steht
}
```


----------

